# What can I do??



## Kioskask (May 21, 2016)

Tomorrow, I'm going to have to be 100% silent and confined to my room for a whole day. I can't make any noise because there is going to be a film crew recording for a film inside my house, and their mic picks up even the slightest bit of sound. Does anyone know anything interesting/fun that I can do on the internet or in real life to keep me occupied for the 12 hours that they will be here?
Hopefully they won't be filming for more than the 12 hours they said they would..


----------



## Somnium (May 21, 2016)

Hang out with your friends? Go for a walk?


----------



## Julen (May 21, 2016)

You can "browse the internet" or watch videos on youtube (with headphones (duh)) or play videogames idk


----------



## Kioskask (May 21, 2016)

Somnium said:


> Hang out with your friends? Go for a walk?


My friends are busy  A walk longer than 6 hours would get a bit boring...


Julen said:


> You can "browse the internet" or watch videos on youtube (with headphones (duh)) or play videogames idk


The problem I have is that my keyboard is quite noisy and their mic will be less than 2 feet away on the other side of a door, meaning gaming won't be possible + my headphones haven't arrived yet, so videos would be difficult. I should have mentioned that.


----------



## Julen (May 21, 2016)

Kioskask said:


> My friends are busy  A walk longer than 6 hours would get a bit boring...
> 
> The problem I have is that my keyboard is quite noisy and their mic will be less than 2 feet away on the other side of a door, meaning gaming won't be possible + my headphones haven't arrived yet, so videos would be difficult. I should have mentioned that.


Euh...read a book? Watch FAF posts on your phone? I don't know at this point...


----------



## SpiritMachine (May 21, 2016)

bruh just head out to your library and chill there for 6 hours. hobos do that all the time around here


----------



## Somnium (May 21, 2016)

Maybe take a nap in nature?


----------



## Ricky (May 21, 2016)

You should find a sound loop of a sheep going "baaaaaaah" and pretend you're *really* going at it under the covers.

You know.. Just to fuck with people :V


----------



## reptile logic (May 21, 2016)

Hmm, wander around for six hours or so? Unless the weather is terrible, I do that kind of walking quite regularly. Step outside and take a look around; the graphics are amazing! (Paraphrasing a joke from a friend of mine.)


----------



## Kioskask (May 21, 2016)

Ricky said:


> You should find a sound loop of a sheep going "baaaaaaah" and pretend you're *really* going at it under the covers.
> 
> You know.. Just to fuck with people :V


Sounds like a good plan to me...


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 21, 2016)

Ricky said:


> You should find a sound loop of a sheep going "baaaaaaah" and pretend you're *really* going at it under the covers.
> You know.. Just to fuck with people :V


This reminds me of the time my brother bought a CD with various noises on it like a chainsaw, lawnmower, a car revving and a whole bunch of annoying shit then would play it at full tit and leave the house for a while and annoy the neighbours.


Kioskask said:


> Tomorrow, I'm going to have to be 100% silent and confined to my room for a whole day. I can't make any noise because there is going to be a film crew recording for a film inside my house, and their mic picks up even the slightest bit of sound. Does anyone know anything interesting/fun that I can do on the internet or in real life to keep me occupied for the 1 hour that they will be here?
> Hopefully they won't be filming for more than the 12 hours they said they would..


Do what every other furfag does, fap furiously to porn.


----------



## Kioskask (May 21, 2016)

I just realised that I made a typo and it said "1 hour". They are actually going to be here for 12 hours.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 21, 2016)

Kioskask said:


> They are actually going to be here for 12 hours.


That's more than enough time to achieve a porn induced coma. 

Have fun!


----------



## psychonautic (May 21, 2016)

You can stay up until they arrive and just sleep while they're there. Or read/draw/play games on your phone.

Why is there a film crew in you're house anyway if you don't mind me asking? Do they expect you to stay in your room all day without eating or using the bathroom?


----------



## SpiritMachine (May 21, 2016)

Lols, Id just be like "get f****d, I live here"

Then scratch my ass as i make my way THROUGH the set to the fridge


----------



## Kioskask (May 21, 2016)

psychonautic said:


> Why is there a film crew in you're house anyway if you don't mind me asking? Do they expect you to stay in your room all day without eating or using the bathroom?


Basically, my mother is working with the film crew as a director/producer and she has let them use our house for a load of different scenes. ALL of these scenes are filmed in the room right next to mine so they are going to be working in the corridor with cameras, lenses and equipment worth over 100,000 pounds, meaning I am not trusted to go there. They are basically going to pass me a food and water through the door, but I cannot use the bathroom :/


----------



## Saokymo (May 21, 2016)

Lots of drawing or creative writing? Read a book or some comics? Start your own comic book to post on the web later?


----------



## Kioskask (May 21, 2016)

SpiritMachine said:


> Lols, Id just be like "get f****d, I live here"
> 
> Then scratch my ass as i make my way THROUGH the set to the fridge


Haha, "No f*cks given" attitude.


----------



## Somnium (May 21, 2016)

What kind of a film will they be shooting?


----------



## Simo (May 21, 2016)

I'd demand they pay you cash, or else, you run though the house naked, screaming, and hurling feces.

Demand at least $10,000.

And maybe skip the feces part, but just threaten to be annoying!



Somnium said:


> What kind of a film will they be shooting?



Maybe it's a porno, and that's why he has to stay hidden!


----------



## Kioskask (May 21, 2016)

Simo said:


> Maybe it's a porno, and that's why he has to stay hidden!



I have thought about that...


----------



## Simo (May 21, 2016)

Somnium said:


> What kind of a film will they be shooting?





Kioskask said:


> I honestly have no idea, they haven't told me much.
> 
> 
> All I know is that one of the scenes involves a priest being dragged into a private room by nuns
> + Last time they filmed in the living room, there were weird posters about "the private region of a human" on the wall next to a massage table my mother usually uses for Reiki.



OMG, now we _know_ it's a porno! The nuns are proof.


----------



## Somnium (May 21, 2016)

it should be pretty obvious they will be doing porn


----------



## Somnium (May 21, 2016)

will your mother be in action too? ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Kioskask (May 21, 2016)

I just discovered that there will be 18 people in our house :/


----------



## Experimentonomen (May 21, 2016)

Am i the only one thinking the guy is trolling ?


----------



## Kioskask (May 21, 2016)

Experimentonomen said:


> Am i the only one thinking the guy is trolling ?


Trust me, I'm not trolling.


----------



## Saokymo (May 21, 2016)

I believe you! This situation is so patently absurd it has to be true. 
Best of luck with the whole filming thing tomorrow. Hopefully you won't go completely mad trying to stay silent for 12 hours while 18 people shoot what may or may not be a porno in your hallway.


----------



## Kioskask (May 21, 2016)

Saokymo said:


> I believe you! This situation is so patently absurd it has to be true.
> Best of luck with the whole filming thing tomorrow. Hopefully you won't go completely mad trying to stay silent for 12 hours while 18 people shoot what may or may not be a porno in your hallway.


Thanks  Hopefully it's not too strange.


----------



## Kioskask (May 21, 2016)

Simo said:


> I'd demand they pay you cash, or else, you run though the house naked, screaming, and hurling feces.
> Demand at least $10,000.


This seems like my best option


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (May 21, 2016)

Kioskask said:


> I honestly have no idea, they haven't told me much.
> 
> 
> All I know is that one of the scenes involves a priest being dragged into a private room by nuns
> + Last time they filmed in the living room, there were weird posters about "the private region of a human" on the wall next to a massage table my mother usually uses for Reiki.




One hell of an adult film. xxx


----------



## supersonicbros23 (May 21, 2016)

Heres some things I'd be tempted to do:
• Go out and get like a frog or something from the back yard and hide it somewhere in the house.
• Eat a big helping of beans or something then rip a big fart when someones about to deliver an important line or something
• Find out where that "private room" is going to be and put like a random outdoor yard tool somewhere. Like literally just in the middle of the living room there's a rake.
• Watch a silent film from the 20's.
• Hide a cell phone in one of the rooms and then call it.
• Sit and watch.


----------



## Saokymo (May 21, 2016)

Use a cricket instead of a frog. Having one lone cricket chirping randomly in the house will drive anyone insane.


----------



## tbonethebunbun (May 21, 2016)

Kioskask said:


> Tomorrow, I'm going to have to be 100% silent and confined to my room for a whole day. I can't make any noise because there is going to be a film crew recording for a film inside my house, and their mic picks up even the slightest bit of sound. Does anyone know anything interesting/fun that I can do on the internet or in real life to keep me occupied for the 12 hours that they will be here?
> Hopefully they won't be filming for more than the 12 hours they said they would..


Dude, I wouldn't recommend staying in your room for 12 hours. I would develop a very bad case of Cabin Fever. I suggest, no... _*I IMPLORE YOU... *_find something to do while that's going on. Check if you got someone to hang out with, go somewhere like a lake or something. You'd be surprised what 12 hours outside can do for you...


----------



## tbonethebunbun (May 21, 2016)

Kioskask said:


> Your wish is my command.


Hey, I've been there before, man. I've been quarantined by the US Navy and my unit was on a 24-hour lockdown due to an airborne virus that got an entire base sick, and I had to keep myself occupied with ANYTHING. Thank god for recreation halls, always having pool tables.


----------



## Mercuss (May 21, 2016)

I guess the best thing to do is to draw some art, play some games, or just go outside for a while. But seriously, they won't let you use the bathroom for 12 hours?! That is absurd!


----------



## Kioskask (May 21, 2016)

Mercuss said:


> they won't let you use the bathroom for 12 hours?! That is absurd!


Yup :/


----------



## Mercuss (May 21, 2016)

Oh, just out of curiosity, what is the name of the film? Do you know anything about it? At the same time that it sucks because you have to stay in a 3x3 meter room for 12 hours, it is kind of awesome having your house being filmed for a movie


----------



## Saokymo (May 21, 2016)

Are you at least going to have a pee bucket if you're going to be stuck in your room that long?


----------



## Storok (May 21, 2016)

Kioskask said:


> Yup :/


isn't this against human rights?

You could sleep the day... yes it sounds wierd but it actually worked for me 4 times


----------



## Kioskask (May 21, 2016)

Mercuss said:


> Oh, just out of curiosity, what is the name of the film? Do you know anything about it? At the same time that it sucks because you have to stay in a 3x3 meter room for 12 hours, it is kind of awesome having your house being filmed for a movie


I haven't been told a single thing about what film it is, I'll try and find out before they arrive tomorrow.


----------



## Kioskask (May 21, 2016)

Storok said:


> isn't this against human rights?
> 
> You could sleep the day... yes it sounds wierd but it actually worked for me 4 times


I could do that, but it might mess up my sleeping patterns and I have school the day after so I don't to be awake all night and falling asleep in school.


----------



## Kioskask (May 21, 2016)

Saokymo said:


> Are you at least going to have a pee bucket if you're going to be stuck in your room that long?


I might have to just use the forest as a lavatory, when I take the dog on a walk in the middle of the day..


----------



## Saokymo (May 21, 2016)

Kioskask said:


> I might have to just use the forest as a lavatory, when I take the dog on a walk in the middle of the day..


Well at least that's good for the trees.


----------



## Storok (May 21, 2016)

Kioskask said:


> I might have to just use the forest as a lavatory, when I take the dog on a walk in the middle of the day..


Just use the toilet... if they dont let you to the bathroom pee on theyr feet what will they do it is your house!


----------



## Kioskask (May 21, 2016)

Storok said:


> Just use the toilet... if they dont let you to the bathroom pee on theyr feet what will they do it is your house!


The only problem with that is that I won't be able to open the bathroom door, it'll  be blocked by thousands of pounds worth of equipment... Oh well.


----------



## Saokymo (May 21, 2016)

Kioskask said:


> The only problem with that is that I won't be able to open the bathroom door, it'll  be blocked by thousands of pounds worth of equipment... Oh well.


Looks like you won't be the only one watering and fertilizing the trees, then.


----------



## Storok (May 21, 2016)

Kioskask said:


> The only problem with that is that I won't be able to open the bathroom door, it'll be blocked by thousands of pounds worth of equipment... Oh well.


OK use the PTE tactic... It's going to work 100% + how small is your house that they have to put the equipment infront of the bathroom door


----------



## colorado_jones (May 21, 2016)

Focus your inner chi and learn to teleport.


----------



## Kioskask (May 21, 2016)

Storok said:


> OK use the PTE tactic... It's going to work 100% + how small is your house that they have to put the equipment infront of the bathroom door


My house is in Surrey, meaning REALLY expensive land, so it's tiny. You can walk from the the very back to the very front in no more than 6 seconds


----------



## Kioskask (May 21, 2016)

colorado_jones said:


> Focus your inner chi and learn to teleport.


Genius idea!


----------



## Storok (May 21, 2016)

Kioskask said:


> My house is in Surrey, meaning REALLY expensive land, so it's tiny. Youc can walk from the the very back to the very front in no more than 6 seconds


ehm 6 seconds while walking  aprox 4 km/h would be around 1 m/s so 6 meters... 6 meters the whole house ? this is verry verry small

I have a sink in my room though plus and underpaid cleaner... i would have my solution


----------



## All#the#fuR (May 21, 2016)

Go buy a movie ticket and stay at the theaters all day


----------



## Kioskask (May 21, 2016)

Storok said:


> ehm 6 seconds while walking  aprox 4 km/h would be around 1 m/s so 6 meters... 6 meters the whole house ? this is verry verry small


I walk quite quickly, so it's actually about 8-10 metres.


----------



## Storok (May 21, 2016)

Kioskask said:


> I walk quite quickly, so it's actually about 8-10 metres.


ok still verry small if it's the whole house


----------



## tbonethebunbun (May 21, 2016)

Seriously, we're offering good advice for you to use for tomorrow. Put it to practice!


----------



## Storok (May 21, 2016)

tbonethebunbun said:


> good advice


this is damn right but dont do the PTE thing it might cause some damage


----------



## Saokymo (May 21, 2016)

tbonethebunbun said:


> Seriously, we're offering good advice for you to use for tomorrow. Put it to practice!


No kidding. The vast majority of this thread has been honest suggestions and advice rather than trolling and prank ideas. I think the community deserves a cookie for that.


----------



## Kioskask (May 21, 2016)

Storok said:


> ok still verry small if it's the whole house


It's 2 stories high, so it's a decent size for houses around here. The problem is that one room will be closed to keep one of our dogs from killing everyone.  Then another is closed for actors to get changed in, which means downstairs is 100% occupied too.


----------



## tbonethebunbun (May 21, 2016)

Kioskask said:


> It's 2 stories high, so it's a decent size for houses around here. The problem is that one room will be closed to keep one of our dogs from killing everyone.  Then another is closed for actors to get changed in, which means downstairs is 100% occupied too.


Wake up early, get out early before they arrive. Keep in contact with everyone to know when you're clear to come home.


----------



## Orangeade Wolf (May 21, 2016)

surrey eh? if your near ash you can borrow my bathroom XD


----------



## Wither (May 21, 2016)

Sounds like a perfect time to practice silent masturbation.


----------



## Storok (May 21, 2016)

Kioskask said:


> It's 2 stories high, so it's a decent size for houses around here. The problem is that one room will be closed to keep one of our dogs from killing everyone. Then another is closed for actors to get changed in, which means downstairs is 100% occupied too.


Who had the idea for Whoreing your house to make money
I would make this person a head smaller even if it wouldve been my mom haha


----------



## Storok (May 21, 2016)

Wither said:


> Sounds like a perfect time to practice silent masturbation.


no joke... this could be a great way to kill the time just make sure you have enough tissues around


----------



## Wither (May 21, 2016)

Could you ask to watch? That might actually be fun.


----------



## Kioskask (May 21, 2016)

What I find quite funny is that one of the scenes involves a priest running from the house, being chased by two nuns. I find it funny because our neighbours are extremely religious and do tons of work for the village church  They might find it offensive...


----------



## Saokymo (May 21, 2016)

Kioskask said:


> What I find quite funny is that one of the scenes involves a priest running from the house, being chased by two nuns. I find it funny because our neighbours are extremely religious and do tons of work for the village church  They might find it offensive...


This is freaking hilarious! Have the popcorn ready for a good show


----------



## Kioskask (May 21, 2016)

Wither said:


> Could you ask to watch? That might actually be fun.


There wouldn't be anywhere for me to stand  They will pretty much run across the whole house.


----------



## Kioskask (May 21, 2016)

Saokymo said:


> This is freaking hilarious! Have the popcorn ready for a good show


I will


----------



## TaylorxxWolfie (May 21, 2016)

I have an idea. This may sound a bit silly, but it might work! Since you won't be allowed to move, go into your bathroom, bring a pillow and a couple of blankets and set it all up on the bathroom floor, or you can make sure the bathtub is dry and not dripping. Bring your favorite devices in with you, along with their chargers. And don't forget your headphones. That way, if you have to use the toilet, you won't have to leave the room! I know. It sounds really stupid, but that's what I would probably do. Lol. Oh and don't forget snacks! You'll get hungry.


----------



## Kioskask (May 21, 2016)

TaylorxxWolfie said:


> I have an idea. This may sound a bit silly, but it might work! Since you won't be allowed to move, go into your bathroom, bring a pillow and a couple of blankets and set it all up on the bathroom floor. Bring your favorite devices in with you, along with their chargers. And don't forget your headphones. That way, if you have to use the toilet, you won't have to leave the room! I know. It sounds really stupid, but that's what I would probably do.  Lol.


This is all very well and good... but I would then be stuck in an even smaller room than before for 12 hours  + Our bathroom doesn't have any plug sockets in it...


----------



## Wither (May 21, 2016)

Kioskask said:


> There wouldn't be anywhere for me to stand  They will pretty much run across the whole house.


Ah. Damn. Yeah, I agree with most of the people here, then. Go find somewhere to be outside, then. Go to a pool, go see a movie, go to a park and roll around in the grass. See a friend.
Bring a laptop and steal wifi.

Also, seriously guys, the double posting is getting out of hand. Edit your previous posts or slow it down a little. Damn.


----------



## Volvom (May 21, 2016)

I know the right song, you must put on the loop mood in youtube, it's called "Faggot parade" in Finnish XD


----------



## Kioskask (May 21, 2016)

Wither said:


> Ah. Damn. Yeah, I agree with most of the people here, then. Go find somewhere to be outside, then. Go to a pool, go see a movie, go to a park and roll around in the grass. See a friend.
> Bring a laptop and steal wifi.


Yeah, that pretty much the conclusion I'm coming to here. I might just spend the day wandering through the woods, its beautiful here and there's plenty of places to walk.


----------



## TaylorxxWolfie (May 21, 2016)

Kioskask said:


> This is all very well and good... but I would then be stuck in an even smaller room than before for 12 hours  + Our bathroom doesn't have any plug sockets in it...


Hmm..... Then I guess maybe you can go to Chuck E. Cheese's if you're into that. Lol


----------



## Saokymo (May 21, 2016)

Do you have a sketchbook? Nature walks are a great opportunity to practice life drawing and quick sketches.


----------



## Storok (May 21, 2016)

Volvom said:


> I know the right song, you must put on the loop mood in youtube, it's called "Faggot parade" in Finnish XD


it sounds like "haar haar wunderbar" wich would mean "hair hair wonderfull" in german lol


----------



## TaylorxxWolfie (May 21, 2016)

Volvom said:


> I know the right song, you must put on the loop mood in youtube, it's called "Faggot parade" in Finnish XD


Haha this is surprisingly catchy but annoying at the same time


----------



## Kioskask (May 21, 2016)

Saokymo said:


> Do you have a sketchbook? Nature walks are a great opportunity to practice life drawing and quick sketches.


I do indeed have a sketch book, that's a very good idea.


----------



## Volvom (May 21, 2016)

Storok said:


> it sounds like "haar haar wunderbar" wich would mean "hair hair wonderfull" in german lol


Well, they sing actually "Bar, bar, Wunderbar" xDD I dunno why~


----------



## colorado_jones (May 21, 2016)

Kioskask said:


> Genius idea!


You're damn right it is *puts on shades and flys away*


----------



## Storok (May 21, 2016)

Volvom said:


> Well, they sing actually "Bar, bar, Wunderbar" xDD I dunno why~


this song is so annoying actually the worst piece of music i've ever witnessed and I heared some strange stuff


----------



## Kioskask (May 21, 2016)

Storok said:


> this song is so annoying


Yet so addictive...


----------



## Volvom (May 21, 2016)

Storok said:


> it sounds like "haar haar wunderbar" wich would mean "hair hair wonderfull" in german lol


NOT to mention that songs idea was this!
They're like Finnish Jackass, only lame version of it and they did that in my birth town XD

EDIT: changed to link


----------



## TaylorxxWolfie (May 21, 2016)

Volvom said:


> Well, they sing actually "Bar, bar, Wunderbar" xDD I dunno why~


That sounds like it should be some kind of chocolate


----------



## Storok (May 21, 2016)

Volvom said:


> NOT to mention that songs idea was this:
> They're like Finnish Jackass, only lame version of it and they did that in my birth town XD



i just enter the Nomy self-therapy mode 


Spoiler: Self Therapy











...... Ahhhh i am fine again


----------



## TaylorxxWolfie (May 21, 2016)

Volvom said:


> NOT to mention that songs idea was this:
> 
> 
> 
> They're like Finnish Jackass, only lame version of it and they did that in my birth town XD


oh my god shield the eyes of the children!!!


----------



## Saokymo (May 21, 2016)

TaylorxxWolfie said:


> That sounds like it should be some kind of chocolate


Australia has an ice cream bar that's called a Golden Gaytime. This really doesn't add anything of value to the conversation here, but I'm still going to giggle like a kid over it.


----------



## Storok (May 21, 2016)

Volvom said:


> EDIT: changed to link


thank you


----------



## RocketExecutiveCypress (May 21, 2016)

Load up a backpack full of snacks and drinks, get some cash, and go on an adventure to find the lost city of Atlantis.


----------



## Volvom (May 21, 2016)

Saokymo said:


> Australia has an ice cream bar that's called a Golden Gaytime. This really doesn't add anything of value to the conversation here, but I'm still going to giggle like a kid over it.


AAAAAA, now I wanna try that Golden Gaytime XD Now I am sooo sad. We don't have any funny named candies in Finland :C


----------



## Kioskask (May 21, 2016)

Volvom said:


> NOT to mention that songs idea was this!
> They're like Finnish Jackass, only lame version of it and they did that in my birth town XD
> 
> EDIT: changed to link


What did I just witness!?


----------



## Volvom (May 21, 2016)

Storok said:


> thank you


It was actually accident that it made it to watchable video >A> I just put link and bam, it was video!
I didn't know that this forum does that trick O__O


----------



## Volvom (May 21, 2016)

Kioskask said:


> What did I just witness!?


Weird Finns dancing around the city?


----------



## Wither (May 21, 2016)

Wither said:


> Also, seriously guys, the double posting is getting out of hand. Edit your previous posts or slow it down a little. Damn.


Guys :c


----------



## Kioskask (May 21, 2016)

Wither said:


> Guys :c


Sorry, I have no control over it, i'm using a Motorola on battery saver so these comments are appearing faster than I can load em'


----------



## Kioskask (May 21, 2016)

Volvom said:


> Weird Finns dancing around the city?


Finland has definitely changed since I last went there...


----------



## TidesofFate (May 21, 2016)

RocketExecutiveCypress said:


> Load up a backpack full of snacks and drinks, get some cash, and go on an adventure to find the lost city of Atlantis.


You can visit him and teach in the way of your hair.


----------



## Kioskask (May 22, 2016)

They are here


----------



## Wither (May 22, 2016)

Kioskask said:


> They are here


RIP in peace.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 22, 2016)

Kioskask said:


> They are here


Keep us posted, actually wanna know if it's a porno.
Stock up on all necessities, grab a bottle to piss in, etc.


----------



## Kioskask (May 22, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> Keep us posted, actually wanna know if it's a porno.


They're setting up all their infinitely expensive equipment right now...


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 22, 2016)

This thread just reminded me of a Facepunch thread where a dude locked himself in his closet for a long time and everybody suggested shit he could do; they suggested screaming and the dude said he was already doing that for the last hour.  To this day we don't know if he got out.


----------



## TaylorxxWolfie (May 22, 2016)

Kioskask said:


> They are here


Don't panic. Just go to Chuck E. Cheese's like I said before. It's fun!


----------



## Kioskask (May 22, 2016)

They're filming right next to my door, their mic is less than 2 feet away. I have noisy floorboards, I can't even move


----------



## Mercuss (May 22, 2016)

Have you gotten a peek on who they are yet? I am so curious to see what movie they are making!


----------



## Somnium (May 22, 2016)

"oh John don't stop *moaning intensifies* Deeper, Johnny, deeper!"


----------



## Kioskask (May 22, 2016)

I asked if I could leave my room but they said if I opened my door, it would break a £50,000 camera that's on the other side. Only 6 hours left...


----------



## Kioskask (May 22, 2016)

Mercuss said:


> Have you gotten a peek on who they are yet? I am so curious to see what movie they are making!


I haven't left my room since 9am, it's 5:20pm now, if I haven't been able to find out what's being filmed so far, I doubt I will at all.

I'll see if I can find out when they are gone.


----------



## Julen (May 22, 2016)

Have you gonne nuts yet?  Have you named a volley ball wilson yet? Jeez...8 hours stuck in a room... i wouldn't be able to stand that much time...


----------



## Kioskask (May 22, 2016)

OK THEN. IT REALLY SOUNDS LIKE A PORNO NOW.


----------



## Wither (May 22, 2016)

May your moans be muffled by theirs.


----------



## Kioskask (May 22, 2016)

THIS ISNT GOOD, THEY JUST ASKED ME TO OPEN MY DOOR SO THE CAMERA MAN CAN STAND THERE. THE NOISES ARE LOUD AND CLEAR.


----------



## Somnium (May 22, 2016)

Just take a peek, it's a perfect excuse


----------



## Julen (May 22, 2016)

What the actual fuck was that!


----------



## Kioskask (May 22, 2016)

Julen said:


> What the actual fuck was that!


I don't really know...
I think that was the part where the priest tries to run from the bedroom, pants half down, then gets dragged back in by two nuns, one of which was my mother :/


----------



## Somnium (May 22, 2016)

yo mama is milf for sure!


----------



## Storok (May 22, 2016)

Kioskask said:


> one of which was my mother :/


Send me a Link... when it's released

+I would talk to my mom about it and that she shouldnt do such movies


----------



## Kioskask (May 22, 2016)

Thankfully, I don't think it was a porno, just an intense sex scene of the film.


----------



## Storok (May 22, 2016)

Kioskask said:


> just an intense sex scene of the film.


with your mom in it so what's the movies name again???


----------



## Kioskask (May 22, 2016)

Storok said:


> with your mom in it so what's the movies name again???


I haven't been told.


----------



## Storok (May 22, 2016)

Kioskask said:


> I haven't been told.


maybe you will know when you are 18 (i am so sorry for this one)


----------



## TidesofFate (May 22, 2016)

The boom boom action is so intense that the camera recording is bleeding.


----------



## Mercuss (May 22, 2016)

Umm... I really don't know what to think right now... sorry? Well, at least you can leave your room... That was so damn awkward.


----------



## Kioskask (May 22, 2016)

Mercuss said:


> Umm... I really don't know what to think right now... sorry? Well, at least you can leave your room... That was so damn awkward.


It was possibly the strangest thing to happen in this house...
Random note: Now that I can leave my room, food has never tasted as great as it does right now, having not eaten any in 24 hours until now.


----------



## TidesofFate (May 22, 2016)

Here, have an Order 66 cookie.
starwars.wikia.com: Order 66 Cookie


----------



## Mercuss (May 22, 2016)

Did you not keep some snacks in your room?


----------



## Kioskask (May 22, 2016)

Mercuss said:


> Did you not keep some snacks in your room?


Nope. I 100% forgot.




Then the internet stopped working for a couple hours too... :/


----------



## Mercuss (May 22, 2016)

Are you joking? Your luck is so ridiculously bad!


----------



## tbonethebunbun (May 22, 2016)

Kioskask said:


> Nope. I 100% forgot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Next time, please take my advice. You developed Cabin Fever in the worst way, judging by what I read. While I applaud you for lasting 24 hours, that's like being locked up in solitary confinement for prisoners. NO ONE SHOULD EVER PUT THEMSELVES THROUGH THAT!


----------



## TidesofFate (May 22, 2016)

He must be boom boom deprived after all those hours. Is someone here willing to help him with his problem before he suffers a withdrawal?


----------



## tbonethebunbun (May 22, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> He must be boom boom deprived after all those hours. Is someone here willing to help him with his problem before he suffers a withdrawal?


Take it to the backroom, down the hall to the left.


----------



## Kioskask (May 22, 2016)

tbonethebunbun said:


> Next time, please take my advice. You developed Cabin Fever in the worst way, judging by what I read. While I applaud you for lasting 24 hours, that's like being locked up in solitary confinement for prisoners. NO ONE SHOULD EVER PUT THEMSELVES THROUGH THAT!


It wasn't too bad... until the internet died.


----------



## Kioskask (May 22, 2016)

Just another random note: I didn't expect this thread to get so many views and replies


----------



## Elohiim_Koshiiri (May 22, 2016)

Kioskask said:


> Tomorrow, I'm going to have to be 100% silent and confined to my room for a whole day. I can't make any noise because there is going to be a film crew recording for a film inside my house, and their mic picks up even the slightest bit of sound. Does anyone know anything interesting/fun that I can do on the internet or in real life to keep me occupied for the 12 hours that they will be here?
> Hopefully they won't be filming for more than the 12 hours they said they would..



...is you seriously askings dis?

Go outside...goto Library, just wander around town, give blood somewhere, hangout with comrades. Is so much to doings instead of 12  hours on interwebs!

Live!@


----------



## Kioskask (May 22, 2016)

Elohiim_Koshiiri said:


> ...is you seriously askings dis?
> 
> Go outside...goto Library, just wander around town, give blood somewhere, hangout with comrades. Is so much to doings instead of 12  hours on interwebs!
> 
> Live!@


Too late!


----------



## Elohiim_Koshiiri (May 22, 2016)

Kioskask said:


> Too late!



See! It went by quick and now you is fines!


----------



## tbonethebunbun (May 22, 2016)

Elohiim_Koshiiri said:


> See! It went by quick and now you is fines!


Yeah, but at what a price to pay!


----------



## Elohiim_Koshiiri (May 22, 2016)

tbonethebunbun said:


> Yeah, but at what a price to pay!



There are no birds singing and the pants are dead.

Good fucking Job >:c


----------



## TaylorxxWolfie (May 22, 2016)

Kioskask said:


> I asked if I could leave my room but they said if I opened my door, it would break a £50,000 camera that's on the other side. Only 6 hours left...


Climb out the window


----------



## TaylorxxWolfie (May 22, 2016)

Kioskask said:


> OK THEN. IT REALLY SOUNDS LIKE A PORNO NOW.


Oh my god oh my god oh my god.


----------



## Kioskask (May 22, 2016)

TaylorxxWolfie said:


> Climb out the window


I would fall through the glass roof of our conservatory


----------



## Storok (May 22, 2016)

I just want to see the film... Like "nuns and the fuckpriest" "2 Hours of intense bible lesson" UNCUT + suffering furry in his room


----------



## TaylorxxWolfie (May 22, 2016)

Kioskask said:


> OK THEN. IT REALLY SOUNDS LIKE A PORNO NOW.


If they're shooting porn in your house, please just call the police. You shouldn't have to stay at that house.


----------



## Storok (May 22, 2016)

TaylorxxWolfie said:


> If they're shooting porn in your house, please just call the police. You shouldn't have to stay at that house.


I thaught he wasnt forced to stay there


----------



## TaylorxxWolfie (May 22, 2016)

Kioskask said:


> I was joking  It did sound really weird though, the scene they were filming.


Oh my god!


----------



## Kioskask (May 22, 2016)

TaylorxxWolfie said:


> Oh my god!


Don't get ya knickers in a twist  It was fine, no inappropriate  stuff happened.


----------



## Mercuss (May 22, 2016)

If it wasn't a porno, what was going on?

It sounded pretty realistic xD


----------



## Kioskask (May 22, 2016)

Mercuss said:


> It sounded pretty realistic xD


That's the whole point xD


----------



## Julen (May 22, 2016)

How does it feel to sleep next to the room where they've probably "impaled" someone (if you know what i mean)


----------



## Kioskask (May 22, 2016)

Mercuss said:


> If it wasn't a porno, what was going on?


I'm still not entirely sure... but it wasn't porn.


----------



## TidesofFate (May 22, 2016)

Please tell me they used lightsabers.


----------



## Saokymo (May 22, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> Please tell me they used lightsabers.


Yes, Lonestar... I see your Schwartz is as big as mine.


----------



## Zipline (May 23, 2016)

Take a large pan from the kitchen and bring it to your room. Then bang it against the wall over and over until they come investigate. Claim innocence that you did not hear anything. Once they leave, wait a few minutes and repeat. That should pass some time.


----------



## TidesofFate (May 23, 2016)

Zipline said:


> Take a large pan from the kitchen and bring it to your room. Then bang it against the wall over and over until they come investigate. Claim innocence that you did not hear anything. Once they leave, wait a few minutes and repeat. That should pass some time.


Too late


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Jul 7, 2016)

Kioskask said:


> Urrrggghhhhhhhh, they are filming again this week!!!


YES.


----------



## Somnium (Jul 7, 2016)

secretly film them


----------



## Storok (Jul 7, 2016)

Why dont you get a fursuit and scare them away so they dont come back?


----------



## MEDS (Jul 7, 2016)

You know.... I haven't been active in this topic, but maybe you could just leave. Problem solved?


----------



## MEDS (Jul 7, 2016)

You don't have friends? Go play video games or something!


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 7, 2016)

Well obviously the answer is to get your bass guitar and play the exact same chord for 4 hours in the pitch black of your room.

Had a friend who did that. He also talked about Planetside 2 24/7 and is now a piece of shit who trashed another friend's apartment.

You may become a piece of shit


----------



## Storok (Jul 7, 2016)

Maybe draw some stuff...
Make requests...
Picarto stream...
There is allways sthing to do


----------



## modfox (Jul 7, 2016)

i would write a story or draw like storok said
or you could go to a local pool or internet café


----------



## Storok (Jul 7, 2016)

@Kioskask... Is sleeping still not an option?


----------



## MEDS (Jul 7, 2016)

Kioskask said:


> They all live quite a while away, so I don't have a way to get there :/
> 
> Sounds like fun..


Go car shopping since it sounds like you don't have one!


----------

